# SRAM REd 2012 FD with Specialized Cranks



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Have read of possible clearence issues with new red FD and Specialized crank sets is anyone running this combo?


----------



## cy1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Wildcard said:


> Have read of possible clearence issues with new red FD and Specialized crank sets is anyone running this combo?


I'm using a 2012 Yaw front derailleur (braze on) on a Tarmac SL3 with Specialized cranks (52x36) and it has been working fine.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

GOLD!! I am looking at running it on an SL4 PRO with specialized cranks so pretty much the same.

How good is the shifting?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll probably be running this setup soon too. I hear the yaw FD is great, no matter what crankset you run. 


What I don't understand is why the FD would work different with any other crankset. They all have the same chainring size and placement. Only tiny difference might be the stiffness, so unless your chainrings or cranks are made out of lead, the FD should work with any crank out there.


----------



## zaragarcia (Oct 14, 2009)

Running 2011 S Works crankset 50-34. Set up was easy, worked perfect the time. Best front derailleur performance ever. No trim, no chain rub, no problem. Shimano and Campanolo will surly copy the design.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Have finally done the swap and is worth the small cost for the awesome performance gain. My Red setup was great before now it has just gone up another level.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

*Need input*



cy1 said:


> I'm using a 2012 Yaw front derailleur (braze on) on a Tarmac SL3 with Specialized cranks (52x36) and it has been working fine.



I just purchased the 2nd generation Sram red shifters and the FD YAW.

I have an SL3 Tarmac and I love the BB30 specialized crankset compact thats currently on my SL3.

When I read the VELO news compatibility of the ist and 2nd gen sram red components this statement is what bothered me?

Conclusions
The takeaways from this testing are rather simple. With both the new front derailleur and new crankset, no trim is needed so you can use any generation of shifters. If you want the new shifters, though, you must buy both the crankset and the front derailleur unless you don’t mind chain rub.

It works! We test SRAM Red backwards compatibility

Does it mean I need to get rid of my Specialized crankset and get the matching Sram Red Crankset?

Need help on this please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup D Corn 

You brought up a good point until I watched this you tube video and made me decide to go ahead and buy the 2nd generation exogram crankset today. I got one from that famous auction for $340.00 shipped new take off. Apparently it has something to do with the spacing, and Sram engineered these crankset for optimum efficiency that's why they eliminated the trim on the 2nd generation shifters. Sadly I have to get rid of my beloved Specialized crankset BB30 its already posted. lol 

SRAM RED 2012 Crankset Chain Ring Design with Bryn Johnson - YouTube


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I also upgraded my Sram FD to the 2nd generation Yaw on my other bike equipped with the Q rings and it works perfectly and I love it. I am using the 1st generation sram red shifters and no more chain rub. Did you guys get this from Velo news? In case you did not here it is. 

It works! We test SRAM Red backwards compatibility


When I get the 2nd Generation crankset and the shifters I will post my feedback. I just need to get the rear D later and I will be set.


----------

